# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  > [SOLVED] Convert a Numeric value to Words Without Vba

## HaroonSid

Note : It works for a value having two decimal places. It truncates if you have a value having more than two decimal places.
Note : The following formula can convert amount one less than 1 trillion into words.

For example :  $ 1,250.50  =  One Thousand Two Hundred Fifty Dollars and Fifty Cents

$1,250.50 is placed in cell B5.

Paste the following formula in cell C5.

source : http://www.listendata.com/2013/12/co...rds-using.html




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## haripopuri

That's one heck of a formula. Thanks for the effort.

----------


## HaroonSid

i think this is largest formula

----------


## Grasmat

i think there is a function for that in excell itself

----------


## XionicFire

This is an awesome formula

Heres my contribution to the great work,

I have translated this into 2 more formats:

Standard Mexico Spanish Lettering (including the billions/milliards correction for spanish) 
Standard Mexico Spanish Cheque formatting

I hope they are usefull to someone else, took me 2 hours to troubleshoot all the minute text bugs and wording nuances when converting to spanish, so enjoy (god i hate my language lol)

As a recomendation, use notepad or another text editor to replace N34 with the cell number you use on your sheet, theres lots of iterations in the formula, doing drag and drop on each one by hand will probably take a long time.

Standard Mexico Spanish Lettering:

$12,525,681.93 
Shows as:
DOCE MILLON(ES), QUINIENTOS VEINTE Y CINCO MIL, SEISCIENTOS OCHENTA Y UN PESOS CON NOVENTA Y TRES CENTAVOS




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


Standard Mexico Spanish Cheque formatting:

$12,525,681.93 
Shows as:
( DOCE MILLON(ES), QUINIENTOS VEINTE Y CINCO MIL, SEISCIENTOS OCHENTA Y UN PESOS 93/100 M.N. )




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## leyo

This is great, thanks for sharing!

----------


## HaroonSid

Welcome@leyo

----------


## leyo

:Smilie:   thanks
this very nice!!

----------


## balling89

> Note : It works for a value having two decimal places. It truncates if you have a value having more than two decimal places.
> Note : The following formula can convert amount one less than 1 trillion into words.
> 
> For example :  $ 1,250.50  =  One Thousand Two Hundred Fifty Dollars and Fifty Cents
> 
> $1,250.50 is placed in cell B5.
> 
> Paste the following formula in cell C5.
> 
> ...




Wow Haroon, thanks for sharing your codes if you generated it yourself from scratch!
Yours is the only solution for such conversion without vba.

Are we able to do it from:

One Thousand Two Hundred Fifty Dollars and Fifty-One Cents

to

One Thousand Two Hundred Fifty and Cents Fifty-One Only 


Greetings from Singapore by the way!

----------


## HaroonSid

> Wow Haroon, thanks for sharing your codes if you generated it yourself from scratch!
> Yours is the only solution for such conversion without vba.
> 
> Are we able to do it from:
> 
> One Thousand Two Hundred Fifty Dollars and Fifty-One Cents
> 
> to
> 
> ...



Try this



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


and i did not make this code
i mentioned above in my post

----------


## balling89

> Try this
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Please Login or Register  to view this content.
> ```
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for your swift response!

For $1,250.51, with your above updated code, i got this:
One Thousand Two Hundred Fifty Dollars and Fifty-One Only

May I ask if you are able to churn out this instead?
One Thousand Two Hundred Fifty and Cents Fifty-One Only

The removal of word 'Dollars' and additional of Cents after the 'and' word
Much warm thanks!  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## FDibbins

balling89 welcome to the forum  :Smilie: 

Unfortunately _your post does not comply with Rule 4 of our Forum_ RULES. *Do not post a question in the thread of another member -- start your own thread.* 

If you feel an existing thread is particularly relevant to your need, provide a link to the other thread in your new thread. 

Old threads are often only monitored by the original participants.  New threads not only open you up to all possible participants again, they typically get faster response, too.

----------


## balling89

> balling89 welcome to the forum 
> 
> Unfortunately _your post does not comply with Rule 4 of our Forum_ . *Do not post a question in the thread of another member -- start your own thread.* 
> 
> If you feel an existing thread is particularly relevant to your need, provide a link to the other thread in your new thread. 
> 
> Old threads are often only monitored by the original participants.  New threads not only open you up to all possible participants again, they typically get faster response, too.




My many apologies. Duly noted. Thank you for the kind heads-up.

----------


## HaroonSid

looking for a indian currency version

----------


## skandoi

Great Formula...
But what is recommended? 
Using the VBA code conversion or using this formula in the cell, in terms of speed of the calculation. 
Especially if the formula is being used for 10 times or more in the same spreadsheet?

----------


## FDibbins

*Administrative Note:*

Welcome to the forum.  :Smilie: 

We are happy to help, however whilst you feel your request is similar to this thread, experience has shown that things soon get confusing when answers refer to particular cells/ranges/sheets which are unique to your post and not relevant to the original.

Please see Forum Rule #4 about hijacking and start a new thread for your query.

If you are not familiar with how to start a new thread see the FAQ: How to start a new thread

----------


## rif

Hi,

It was helpful for me. But, I got a problem, when input data 132.68 in cell "B6" it shows #VALUE. would you please check the issue. 

regards

rif

----------


## rif

> Note : It works for a value having two decimal places. It truncates if you have a value having more than two decimal places.
> Note : The following formula can convert amount one less than 1 trillion into words.
> 
> For example :  $ 1,250.50  =  One Thousand Two Hundred Fifty Dollars and Fifty Cents
> 
> $1,250.50 is placed in cell B5.
> 
> Paste the following formula in cell C5.
> 
> ...




It's not working while i input 132.68 in cell "B6".

----------


## kadr

Hi,
I made a template about the subject before. I created a *NumbertoText* function in Module1(VBA Window).
The function can be used on all sheets of the workbook.

For example, enter "the number 50" into cell G1, and enter the following formula into another cell:
=NumbertoText(G1)
The result will be as this : Fifty Dollars and No Cents

----------


## FDibbins

kadr thanks for the input, but perhaps you missed reading the title properly - it specified withOUT using VBA  :Smilie:

----------


## ashakantasharma

Thanks a lot for this...

----------


## mazhar9453

Hello Sir,
I need to spell currency number to text up to 3 decimal place without VBA. Please provide the formula. 
Thank you.

----------


## AliGW

*Administrative Note:*

Welcome to the forum.  :Smilie: 

We are happy to help, however whilst you feel your request is similar to this thread, experience has shown that things soon get confusing when answers refer to particular cells/ranges/sheets which are unique to your post and not relevant to the original.

Please see Forum Rule #4 about hijacking and start a new thread for your query.

If you are not familiar with how to start a new thread see the FAQ: How to start a new thread

----------

